
Booth 1.0 has been released (Geo-cluster based on Pacemaker and raft) - krig
https://github.com/ClusterLabs/booth
======
brudgers
Curious if the Raft implementation from scratch or based on an existing one.
If a new implementation, how was that process?

~~~
krig
I know that it's a custom implementation adapted to the booth use-case, but I
don't know any details.

